# My bottle collection.



## Mattkoz (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, heres about a years worth of digging and buying bottles.  Hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 7, 2008)

Great start.I didn't have but a small fraction of that after a year.Keep at it.Doug


----------



## FloridaDigger (Sep 8, 2008)

Quite a impressive collection for just a year. I see you have run out of room already!...thats a good thing. I bought a house with a full basement for all my junk, ...I mean stuff. I built pine shelving for all my bottles, insulators, fruit jars, and beer can collection. Its cheap and strong. Maybe its time for you to start specializing; ..like soda's only , or local bottles only, etc... I had to specailize after a while, ..just did not have room for everthing I wanted to keep. Good luck!


----------



## Mattkoz (Sep 8, 2008)

I know, i do have alot. Specializing is hard for me because i like all kinds of bottles. Just one of my many collections and hobbies. Since im a kid, my mom says i collect too much junk. If i do specialize in one type of bottle it will probably be PA soda bottles or medicines.


----------



## glass man (Sep 8, 2008)

WHAT A YEAR![&:]


----------

